# 93 240 not firing need help



## bong262 (Oct 8, 2005)

i have a 93 240 five speed and while driving the car about a month or so ago decided to just shut off. a mechanic friend of mine told me it was quite possibly the distributor or the coil. i have since replaced the whole distributor and the coil and still get no spark. i also found possibly an inline fuse and a relay in the jumble of wires connecting the two and replaced those with used ones (from the junk yard). can anyone help with what i should try and look for next as i am completely lost and am working on limited funds to fix her back up? if you're interested in buying id love to just get rid of this headache as i have a new sentra now. appreciate any and all help though!


----------

